# Training for my first Double Century



## iherald (Oct 13, 2005)

I'll be riding Hair Shirt, a 322km ride at the end of June next year. I've done 220km rides, but never one this long.

Since I live in Canada and I'm pretty close to going on the trainer for the winter, I'm wondering what type of training I should be doing. I've seen training plans for a century but not for a double century. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## 200miler (May 7, 2008)

iherald said:


> I'll be riding Hair Shirt, a 322km ride at the end of June next year. I've done 220km rides, but never one this long.
> 
> Since I live in Canada and I'm pretty close to going on the trainer for the winter, I'm wondering what type of training I should be doing. I've seen training plans for a century but not for a double century.
> 
> Any thoughts?


I have an olde Excel file with some DC training advice and a training grid from when I started doing them back in the mid-90's. If you PM me your e-mail addy, I'd be glad to send you the file.

YMMV
-dg


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

Ride lots and lots and lots?


----------



## colinmcnamara (Dec 5, 2009)

Here is my experience - 

I went from barely finishing an easy century in 2009 (after not riding for 13 years) to finishing the California Triple Crown (3x double centuries) as well as a Super Rando series (200,300,400 and 600 kilometer self supported rides) 

I used a combination of Friel's training bible and Coach Hughes's long distance cycling. At first I interpreted Hughes's training plans as only targeting endurance. I built my miles in 4 week cycles until my longest ride prior to my first double was 151 miles with 11k feet of climbing. The biggest question in my mind was would I be able to complete the distance and the climbing. If you look at my training log I put in loads of endurance and tempo work, but never really touched the anaerobic side of things.


Following Hughes training plans got me to the point of finishing my first double (Davis Double). Cracking open Friel's training bible and training specific energy systems using Friel's methodologies allowed me to finish the death ride, climb to kaiser, and well as Eastern Sierra Double and Mt Tam Double (Mt tam is one of the harder doubles on the california schedule). Friel's methodologies also got me a 6th out of 40 on the 600k (373 miles) this september.

One thing to note, Hughes understands how to win at distance. Friel explains the building blocks of how to build your body and its systems in a way to win shorter distances. If you take what Hughes tells you to do and rely on Friel on how to do it you should have great success with a few caveats.

#1 Friel has you doing distances in base equal to or longer then your "A" race. If your goal is to finish a double first (not win it first) then you only need to get up to 140 miles or so on your longest ride before you bust out a double. 

#2 in my opinion Hughes throws way to many miles at the problem in his books. The large amount of miles encourage junk miles. I lean towards Friel's focus on doing the minimal amount of training to bring on a training adaptation vs throwing miles at the wall.


----------



## iherald (Oct 13, 2005)

I have Friel's bible, but I can't seem to find anything written by Coach Hughes other than his website. What's the name of his book?


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

iherald said:


> I have Friel's bible, but I can't seem to find anything written by Coach Hughes other than his website. What's the name of his book?


http://www.roadbikerider.com/johnhughes.htm


----------



## colinmcnamara (Dec 5, 2009)

@iherald - Coach Hughes also has a few articles here - http://www.ultracycling.com/training/prep_for_double_centuries.html
He training methods are also referenced in long distance bicycling - http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Book...92/ref=sr_1_13?ie=UTF8&qid=1291017099&sr=8-13

@cyclesport45 I actually disagree with the sole proposition of just riding lots. I had a fellow start double century training with me last year. His view however his was "the speed will come" He basically just rode in the endurance zone for miles and miles on end. He ended up quitting his quest for the triple crown.

I say build your endurance to a reasonable point. figure out your contact points (bike fit, saddle, etc. Figure out your nutrition and hydration, then layer on speed work and intervals so you can have a 11-14 hour day in the saddle vs an 18hr or a dreaded DNF.


----------



## orthobiker (Oct 12, 2007)

*Fueling for doubles*

The thing that helped the most in the doubles was finding the proper fueling. What worked best was Sustained energy with a scoop of Gu2O or other electrolyte drink in a flavor you like. In the other bottle I used a diluted electrolyte drink. In the 2nd 100mi the second bottle was just ice water as heat becomes a factor.

On the last climb of the Eastern Sierra Double I was definitely hyperthermic. Luckily they had a car with ice water just when I doubted my sanity. Pouring some over my head got me over the top and ready for the fantastic descent.

God luck!


----------

